# Seeking Luthier



## wd3555 (Apr 4, 2011)

I am interested in having a nylon string/classical guitar made. 

I have an inexpensive "Vantage" classical, and I find the neck, size, and weight, of this guitar very comfortable.

What I would like is to "re-create" this guitar, but with quality tonewoods.

I have a budget of around $4000-$5000. 

I am not big on decorative things like inlay and fancy rosette. I like the idea of the guitar looking "generic" or inconspicuous to non-guitar people.

Could someone recommend a luthier in Canada, that would be suitable for a project like this.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

I think since you want to build something to spec you might want to pick a builder who is close to where you are for the sake of taking the appropriate measurements from your existing guitar. So posting your location might help members suggest a builder for you. But from what you are describin, Sergei de Yonge in Ottawa is the first builder that comes to my mind.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Contact Rufus Guitar Shop in Vancouver at 604-222-1717 they are selling classical guitars hand crafted by a luthier who lives in Rock Creek which is near Kelowna B. C. I have seen and tried his guitars and they are extremely well made. Unfortunately I have small hands and found the neck to large for me. His guitars sell for $2500.00 and $3500.00 talk to Chuck Baker when you call.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

Make sure you communicate with the luthier constantly. I sent a really sweet old guitar to be modded to my specs and the Luthier "restored" it to what he felt were the original specs (not mine) were *AND *refinished the maple neck in high gloss finish which was unrequested completely changing the sound of the guitar. Unplayable and useless to me now. Whomever you choose. Talk lots.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

IIRC there's a renowned luthier with a shop on Granville Island.. I remember his first name is Gayza (not sure on spelling)... I played a few of his guitars they were astounding.


----------



## n.milburn (Apr 5, 2011)

Did you find a luthier that will be able to provide what you need?

I sent you a PM (Private Message) with some more information in it.

- N.


----------

